# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Direct to elMichael's Juwel Aquarium Gallery



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi folks

All comments and suggest will be highly valued...










4ft Rio 240L Juwel Tank

Lighting: 2 X 38 W (Juwel light set), 
1 X 36 W (overhead unit)
10 hrs daily

Fertiliser: Base fertiliser
10 ml Tetra FloraPride per 
water change plus 5 ml mid-wk

Water Change: 50 % once weekly

CO2 : (Cylinder)2 bubbles/ sec

Plants: Anubias nana, Giant anubias, 
Hygrophila difformis,echinodorus 
tenellus, Java ferns, amazon 
swords, crypt balansae, tape
grass, tiger lotus.









Fish Kaleidoscope...

Fishes: 3 angelfish, 3 trichogaster gouramis, 2 clown loaches, 3 dwarf gouramis, 3 SAEs, 1 sucker-mouth catfish









Right section aquascape









My favorite angelfish, which has been w me for 2 1/2 yrs...which I've raised from a juvenile size to full size.









My Fish TV-1

The bogwood is my masterpiece consisting of 3 seperate pcs which I've pieced together thru nylon bolt and nuts after some amt of grinding and drilling. It has 3 towering focal pts around which the fish swim and glance abt... and featured a cave in which shy and nocturnal fish find refuge during the day...and when my clown loaches or sucker fish sit on it, it's a joy to behold! This is one single item in the tank that's received the most resounding admiration from viewers so far...again and again

















Fish TV-2









The Broader Picture...
The Juwel 4 ft aquarium becomes an integral part of the house decor. Tank cabinet colour blends in with the main colour scheme. Even the colour of the added overhead lamp is matched to the colour of the tank cabinet and bamboo partition.
Tank should not block out too much of incoming light fr balcony therefore a 4 ft rather than a 5 ft was chosen.









My Multiple Hobbies..
And finally...capturing my multiple past times in... 1. Fishkeeping 2. Skyrise gardening 3. Guitar-harmonica accompaniment









mike


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi folks

All comments and suggest will be highly valued...










4ft Rio 240L Juwel Tank

Lighting: 2 X 38 W (Juwel light set), 
1 X 36 W (overhead unit)
10 hrs daily

Fertiliser: Base fertiliser
10 ml Tetra FloraPride per 
water change plus 5 ml mid-wk

Water Change: 50 % once weekly

CO2 : (Cylinder)2 bubbles/ sec

Plants: Anubias nana, Giant anubias, 
Hygrophila difformis,echinodorus 
tenellus, Java ferns, amazon 
swords, crypt balansae, tape
grass, tiger lotus.









Fish Kaleidoscope...

Fishes: 3 angelfish, 3 trichogaster gouramis, 2 clown loaches, 3 dwarf gouramis, 3 SAEs, 1 sucker-mouth catfish









Right section aquascape









My favorite angelfish, which has been w me for 2 1/2 yrs...which I've raised from a juvenile size to full size.









My Fish TV-1

The bogwood is my masterpiece consisting of 3 seperate pcs which I've pieced together thru nylon bolt and nuts after some amt of grinding and drilling. It has 3 towering focal pts around which the fish swim and glance abt... and featured a cave in which shy and nocturnal fish find refuge during the day...and when my clown loaches or sucker fish sit on it, it's a joy to behold! This is one single item in the tank that's received the most resounding admiration from viewers so far...again and again

















Fish TV-2









The Broader Picture...
The Juwel 4 ft aquarium becomes an integral part of the house decor. Tank cabinet colour blends in with the main colour scheme. Even the colour of the added overhead lamp is matched to the colour of the tank cabinet and bamboo partition.
Tank should not block out too much of incoming light fr balcony therefore a 4 ft rather than a 5 ft was chosen.









My Multiple Hobbies..
And finally...capturing my multiple past times in... 1. Fishkeeping 2. Skyrise gardening 3. Guitar-harmonica accompaniment









mike


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

looks real nice. i love the bamboo? panel behind the tank. the whole area looks real comforting.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks great...I see you love all types of plants. The home decor and tank blends in very nicely together.

Don't buy...Adopt a homeless dog or cat from your local shelter or rescue group.


----------

